# My happy new Serras



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, had these guys for a little while but finally got around to snappin some pics. They are both awesome, very active and not skittish at all. They are tryin to take down that wall though, never come away from eachother there. The Sanchezi seems to be very photogenic since he came right to the camera and was almost posing for it...lol while the Brandti went nuts and kept running away from the camera so it was hard to catch him. Hope you all enjoy.....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce Collection


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Beautiful looking fish


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Blacklotus said:


> Beautiful looking fish


you liar lol i cant see sh*t in the pics

im sure they are nice fish but i cant see them well enough to say so

try turning a tank light on for the pics or something, just needs some brightness


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It is hard to see the fish in those pics.


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

i know i know, i;m not much of a photographer...i have the tank lights dimmed a lot for them but i will try to brighten them up a bit later and take some better pics


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

any new updates?


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

JuN_SpeK said:


> any new updates?


alrihgt guys, finally got around to gettin some better pictures of my boys. Unfortunately as always, the Brandti hates the camera and hard to get any decent shots of him but the Sanchezi is photogenic as always...hope you guys enjoy


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Those are definately some better pics.

Nice looking brandtii


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice sancezi and brandidti i like the pic were they r side by side near the dividor


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice fish


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great fish :nod:


----------

